# "Poop Hunting"



## ctracyverizon (May 26, 2011)

I never imagined when I started down the path of ownership that so much of my time would involve the activity of hunting down scattered pieces of dog poop.

It is amazing how much a 6 month old Vizsla poops. I really feel sorry for our garbage men that have to open up my trash can twice a week to the lovely smell that has been seeping through all the little plastic bags in there.

I come home from work and my wife informs me of the general area to begin my search for the days deposits and I get to put on my special mine sweeping shoes and go hunt down the little buggers. She figures since she gets up early and takes him out then I get to pick it up.

They can never be all in just on pile. He has this bad habit of walking off the last few nuggets and you have to scour the area trying not to step on them. 

The leaves are all falling off the trees here in Maryland so it makes it especially challenging.

Fun fun fun :-\


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

i hope the raw diet i'll be feeding him eliminates this problem for me! that sounds less than enjoyable......in the florida heat! and the florida rain.


----------



## ctracyverizon (May 26, 2011)

Oh yessss ... the rain. don't even get me started about what fun that is to add in.


Snow should be interesting.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I remember when I used to do that...

The worst was when it had been snowing for a while and we had a good 8" of snow. It was there for weeks and once it melted, the poop hunting began. I probably picked up 15 lbs. of poop in one day!

Now I just let him go in the back yard. The mower takes care of the rest  Not sure how this strategy will work in the winter, though.


----------



## tanners_mama (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm sort of dreading the winter right now :-\

I live just south of Buffalo, NY where it is not uncommon to have 3+ feet of snow at any given time from November - February. I imagine I'll be shoveling a path out back...

At the same time, the leaves and rain we have been having can't be that much better (and snow doesn't track muddy paws in the house either) so I'll have my work cut out for me the next few months.


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Looney said:


> i hope the raw diet i'll be feeding him eliminates this problem for me! that sounds less than enjoyable......in the florida heat! and the florida rain.


Are you saying that dogs on the RAW diet don't poop? Yeah, right.

Even more fun with two dogs, which I will again soon have. A high quality diet helps to cut down on the quantity. With one dog I check the back yard once a week unless I'm expecting guests. This generally gives one shovel full.

I always look for a neighbor kid desparate for $$$ in the Spring after the snow has disappeared. May not be an appealing job but amazing what you can get done for a few dollars. Otherwise I split the Spring task up over a few days until the entire back yard is done.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Why not just pick up the poop right after he drops it off?
Am I missing something here?


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

You're assuming we are out there with our dogs. Not my case. They play in the back yard and come back in.


----------



## Lyndsey3boys (Jul 5, 2010)

Thinking of snow and dog poop ....

When I was growing up my dogs would go out and eat all the frozen poop from on top of the snow :-\. We called them poopsicles


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Crazy said:


> Why not just pick up the poop right after he drops it off?
> Am I missing something here?


Cost of bags for those of us that are cheap (referring to myself here), and the fact that sometimes they like to poop in three spots at once 

I don't mind picking it up when we are out walking, doesn't bother me one bit. But I don't want to be buying bulk dog poop bags. No, I don't trust the grocery bags enough to use that method.


----------



## ctracyverizon (May 26, 2011)

Good question ....

I do usually, unless its very runny and then I let it dry a while and firm up a bit to make it easier to get it all out of the grass.

It's only like that after being given his shots or after a lot of running.

The wife on the other hand ... not so much ... I think she likes just leaving it for me to do. Still trying to work that out.

We don't want him running through it and then coming in the house so we are pretty diligent and get it all up every day. We use baby wipes on his feet so we can have him on the bed at night. (He is extremely spoiled)

I think I'll show her this post ... that might get a good reaction. :


----------



## denparkin (Aug 29, 2011)

This is one time I'm glad for the fact that I don't have a yard. Dog poop gets picked up right away every time, and I don't have to go "hunting". Come winter when I have to bundle up just to take the dog out the door just for a quick pee I might not be so cheerfull...


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Does anyone use a doggie doolie? It allows you to put the poop into it and it breaks down so you don't need to put in the garbage. 

We do plenty of poop hunting in the yard. I always have Ruby go in one area and keep her leashed so I can find it. My husband with her, not so much-therefore the hunt


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

my S_I_L has a dog pooh bin Rubyroo that I'm thinking of taking off her hands ;D


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

I looked into the doggie dooley more than a decade ago. At that time it was reported that it didn't work once temperatures reached freezing. If you're in a cold weather location you might want to pass on something that is useful for only part of the year.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

good point Aimless


----------

